# Firefox Flash Player y Sonido, Win32codecs (Solucionado)

## diegoto

Que tal gente, estoy teniendo un par de problemas con gentoo.

1- Uno de ellos es cuando reproduzco un vídeo en flash desde firefox funciona todo bien solo que cuando voy a algún programa de musica y quiero reproducir no me deja, me dice que esta ocupado el servicio de Audio.

Tengo mozilla-firefox.2.0 y netscape-flash-0.7.68

2- Quiero ver archivos MWV e instale el xine-lib supuestamente con parámetros USE="win32codecs" pero no lo compilo con ellos, creo que es por que son de 32 bits los codecs ?? que puedo hacer ?

Tengo xine-lib-1.1.2-r2 y win32codecs-20060611

3- La ultima  :Smile:  actualice todo mi sistema y compile el nuevo kernel 2.6.18-r2 estable y luego quice poner los drivers de Ati y no los compila y ambos son estables... alguien mas tubo problemas con esto ?

Saludos!Last edited by diegoto on Tue Nov 21, 2006 2:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

1.- Seguramente tu tarjeta no soporte mezcla por hardware, deberás de usar un mezclador por software. Del que mejor se habla es dmix, usa la opción de búsqueda porque hay muchos posts explicando su uso y configuración.

2.- Si tu arquitectura es de 64bits no podrás ver vídeos codificados con codecs de 32bits salvo que uses un programa compilado en 32 bits. Deberás usar una versión binaria, por ejemplo el paquete mplayer-bin disponible en Portage. También había un ebuild equivalente para Xine en el foro de AMD64, pero creo que hace tiempo que no se mantiene. Y si no me equivoco, las últimas versiones de Mplayer ya soportan de forma nativa wmv9, por lo que desenmascarándolo e instalando Mplayer normal (no Mplayer-bin) seguramente también puedas ver los wmv sin usar el paquete win32codecs.

3.-Sin el error no se puede hacer nada, no somos adivinos  :Wink: . Busca en https://bugs.gentoo.org/ una posible solución.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## lukin-amd64

Para los videos usa el mplayer-bin.

Saludos

----------

## diegoto

Gracias por sus respuestas.

El problema del mezclador por software ya esta configurado y funcionando en todo los que es KDE el problema es FireFox como no lo compile y estoy usando binarios de 32bits para correr los plugins de flash no me toma el dmix creoo!!

Alguna otra solucion ?? Alguien usa FIREFOX + Flash en plataforma 64bits ???

----

El problema de los ati-drivers estables y kernel estable ya esta iniciado como bug, ahora estoy haciendo una actulizacion del arbol portage ya que vi en al lista de bugs que se agrego una version nueva de los drivers vamos a ver si funcionan.

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

netscape-flash, como software propietario inmodificable, usa OSS, asegúrate de activar en el kernel la emulación OSS desde ALSA, y todo te funcionará sin problemas   :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

solo como nota aparte, el nuevo flash (hardmasked en gentoo) usa alsa.

saluetes

----------

## diegoto

Quise instalar el ultimo de flash pero no pude sacarle el hardmask como se hace ??

----------

## Soul Lost

echo "categoria/paquete" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "categoria/paquete" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## diegoto

Bueno voy solucionando problemas.

Pude ver una animación FLASH en FireFOx 2.0 con sonido mientras reproducia música con el amarok. Hay un problema de compilación en el archivo libasound.so.2.0.0 que esta dentro del archivo de sonido de emulación de 32bit.

Solucion:

// Configuramos portage para que acepte paquetes inestables ya que la ultima version de los plugins son beta !! (No probe con la versión estable)

echo "net-www/netscape-flash" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "net-www/netscape-flash" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

// Instalamos netscape-flash

# emerge netscape-flash

// Bajamos el archivo libasound.so.2.0.0 de  http://www.fluffypenguin.org/gentoo/libasound.so.2.0.0

// Reemplazamos el archivo 

# cp libasound.so.2.0.0 /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

// Ingresamos en Firefox y ingresamos en la barra de direcciones "about:plugins" sin comillas!! esto nos tiene que dar algo asi. 

```

Shockwave Flash

    File name: libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 9.0 d55

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/x-shockwave-flash    Shockwave Flash    swf    Yes

```

Y listo tenemos los plugins de Adobe Flash para ver archivos swf con sonido y dmix !!

Aca esta el BUG https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148102

---------------------------------------------------

EL otro problema de reproducir archivos WMV tuve que usar la ultima versión de mplayer con soporte wmv.

---------------------------------------------------

Me falta todavía los drivers de ati pero salieron una version nueva asi que estoy esperando que la suban a los paquetes de portage. ya que las versiones que estan no se compilan con el nuevo kernel.

----------

